# Christmas Fulu



## fishandcards (May 11, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience keeping Christams Fulu with Malawi Mbuna's?

Contemplating keeping them in a 6 foot 145 (empty at the moment). Wanted to know what options I would have for tank mates. One thought would be a group of OB Peacocks.......


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are timid and may be best kept in a single species tank. For combination with peacocks try Pundamilia nyererei.


----------



## jackstraw (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been keeping 3 Pundamilia Nyererei "Mwanza" (1 male, 2 females) in my 100g peacock tank since May. So far everythings been great, everyone gets along well. In fact one of the females has carried eggs twice tho I've made no effort to preserve the fry.


----------



## floridafish100 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi have kept my Christmas Fulu with Mbunas in the past with no problems. Right now, he is with much larger haps and peacocks from Victoria and Malawi, again with no issues, although he is smaller than most of the fish in the tank.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to agree they are a small and timid fish. There are loads of fish being called Christmas fulu in the hobby that aren't the real deal and are simply hybrids.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

do they graze on algae like many of the mbunas?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never seen them do it, but have a look at the species article in the library. It appears that they may be more of a picker.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/x_phytophagus.php


----------

